# Advice needed for ill hamster



## hammy 123 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi,just wondering if anyone has had a hamster with the same symptoms as mine,as even the vet is baffled.He started with a sticky left eye and a purple lump under his mouth that looked like a bruise,the following morning he had a purple lump in his right nostril.I took him to the vets and he had a mahoosive amount of septic inside his mouth on his left cheek.He prescribed baytril antibiotics,gave him an injection of antibiotics and gentamycin eyedrops for his eye.The purple patches then turned black and necrotic.I am mainly worried as this has happened around his eye causing it to stay firmly shut.any ideas?x


----------

